# jeep wrangler engines



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

how does everyone like the penstar v6


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Don’t put it in your 2500 HD


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

yeah i would better then that 6.0


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Will let you know I just got a jeep with it. the YJ had MUCH better off idle torque than the TJ. BIG difference when plowing. from what i gather the V6 has even less torque off idle than the TJ did. will see this winter.


----------



## Vermontster (Oct 10, 2012)

I bought a 2018 JK, only 600 miles so far. This engine has lots of tourque, I can take off in 1st without giving it any fuel.


----------



## Gr8WhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2007)

I just put a 7L hemi in my JKU. Beefed up transmission, driveshaft, Dana 44 front, and Dana 60 rear. I'm thinking a snow plow would be a blast!!


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

Gr8WhiteNorth said:


> I just put a 7L hemi in my JKU. Beefed up transmission, driveshaft, Dana 44 front, and Dana 60 rear. I'm thinking a snow plow would be a blast!!


You can't tell us about this then not show some pics.


----------

